# Share USB Wimax Internet



## saptech (Aug 30, 2009)

I thought it may be possible to share my Clear USB wimax connection through a Netgear wireless router. On the host machine using XP, I tried bridging the wimax and lan connection, which both show up in Network Connections, but once they where bridged, the wimax wouldn't connect to the internet at all. 

It tried to connect and then disconnect. Once I delete the bridge the wimax connects again. Is it even possible to connect my netbook & mini mac machines wirelessly this way? Any ideas/suggestions on what may be wrong?

Thnx.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

when you connect to each independantly what ip address do you get for each?


----------



## saptech (Aug 30, 2009)

Good question, it seems I'm not getting any of the computers to see each other on the lan. Let me figure that out and get back to this.

Thnx.


----------



## saptech (Aug 30, 2009)

Well now I have both XP machines seeing each other, the desktop, will call the host, and the netbook is the client. But every time I bridge the local wimax and lan connection together, the wimax will disconnect from the internet. I'm starting to think its some proprietary setup to stop it from working.

Any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

post the results of an ipconfig /all from the host computer for review.
how is the router connected to your pc? Via its wan port or lan port?


----------



## saptech (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply, the wife is in the hospital. Here is the IP info from the host machine running XP Pro. The router is connected using the lan port. 



> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Don't use dhcp but do a static ip assignment instead.
Do not include a gateway entry! This is what is preventing bridging from working. You can only have one gateway.

On the downsteam computer the gateway entry is the static ip you assigned to this nic.


----------



## saptech (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks again for the help. I'll give it a try and see how it works out.


----------

